# Is my bunny a doe or buck?



## blanchie (Jan 3, 2014)

So I just became mom to a beautiful little bunny - I am just having trouble telling if he/she is a boy or girl. The previous owner said female, but I'm not so sure after doing some research online - looks like a penis to me. Here is a picture of the genitals (the bottom is towards the tail, top towards the head):





Anyone know for certain what the sex is? I'm pretty sure the bunny is approximately 5 or 6 months old.

Thank you!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2014)

At 5-6 months old, the easier route is to see if you can find testicles  (some males do suck them up into their body when you go to look for them, though). I wanna say that looks like a male, but I have little experience with sexing rabbits and my new boy doesn't want to let me get a look for comparison purposes right now, lol.


----------



## blanchie (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I can't seem to find testicles right now (the bun is a bit too energetic right now) but I'll have to have another look later!


----------



## PaGal (Jan 3, 2014)

Just as a suggestion. I have an intact male that I got when he was ten weeks old. The first time I actually saw his testicles was when he was DBF. I just happened to look over when walking by and their they were so if your bunny flops right you can always take a gander.


----------

